# Clone-West Germany 1873 Colt SAA .357 Revolver



## RTK (Mar 31, 2015)

I have a clone of what I believe to be a 1873 Colt SAA revolver chambered in .357 Magnum, SN T162. The left side of the barrel is marked "W-Germany", the right side of the barrel is marked "Liberty" and below that ".357 Magnum Caliber". On the back strap is "Made in West Germany". The barrel carries an Ulm N proof stamp. Next to the proof stamp is a triangle with loops on each side. The ejector tube as well as the trigger guard and strap assembly appear to be pot metal.

The revolver is in need of some parts; ie, firing pin assembly, ejector rod and grips. However, I have been unable to determine the specific manufacturer.

Does anyone have any ideas as to the manufacturer and where I might find parts? Also, how in the heck do you get the old firing pin assembly out?

Thanks in advance.

RTK


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Use Google. I entered "Liberty revolver," and found lots of leads.
I found a source for parts on Google, too. But Pietta, of Italy, made these guns also, so I don't know whether the available parts will fit your gun.

The Ulm "P" proofmark means that it has been proofed to fire smokeless ("nitro") powder.
The "triangle with loops" isn't listed in my reference, and probably is the maker's mark.


----------



## RTK (Mar 31, 2015)

Thanks, Steve. I'm pursuing some leads I found there but so far they haven't borne much fruit.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

If it's "Made in West Germany" its a J.P. Sauer & Sohn revolver. Try Gunparts Corp Schematics for Hy Hunter or Hawes Western Marshal revolvers.

To remove the firing pin assembly, you need a slotted screwdriber that will fit the slot and bridge over the firing pin extension.

The grip straps and ejector tube are not pot metal but an alloy called ZAMAK, or Zamak, depending on the source. Its a zinc based alloy that is as good as the aluminum alloys used today.

Here is a close-up of mine before doing any work on it:



I fitted a brass trigger guard from a Uberti and a Hawes backstrap, and made my own grips from scrap walnut:



Bob Wright


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

I think Bob is right, I have a Hawes, in .44 Mag., Hell I bought it near 40 years ago.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Bob Wright said:


> Here is a close-up of mine before doing any work on it:...


That's pretty nice!


----------

